# Bicycle Album/Music Cover Art-What Exists??



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2016)

I am curious what bicycle related music (album/Cd/Digital) cover art exists out there??  This just arrived in the mail, hence the thread...


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice posts Catfish!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Found this one


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2016)

For the muscle bike fans!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2016)

And an oldie:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## tanksalot (Apr 1, 2021)

I think have a interesting one.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't forget the talented and beautiful Evie Sands.
In 1969,  she issued a  single of  ANYWAY THAT YOU WANT ME (written by Chip Taylor).
It featured her on the color picture sleeve jacket of the 45 , riding her bicycle.
I think her album, also called ANYWAY THAT YOU WANT ME,  released about a month later, has as the album cover photo, the same or nearly the same photo of her riding her bicycle (the photographs were obviously taken on the same day at same photo shoot)






Evie Sands plays guitar Left Handed but used a standard guitar....Playing it upside down & backwards....Albert King also did that.
She also was the first to record & issue the song ANGEL OF THE MORNING (written by Chip Taylor).
The song was climbing the charts and would have been a smash hit,  but  her record company had entered bankruptcy and there was no way to press and supply the market with the needed additional copies of 45's.   
Merrilee Rush was quick to realize this and she quickly recorded her version that  became a smash hit.

Chip Taylor  is  Jon Voight's brother  and Angelina Jolie's  uncle.
He wrote or co-wrote  a  bunch of  classic great songs including:
WILD THING   troggs,  also jimi on tour in march 1968  &  at monterrey pop in '67, 
I'LL HOLD OUT MY HAND   a group called Smith  (Gayle McCormick was their vocalist)
TRY JUST A LITTLE BIT HARDER  janis joplin
I CAN'T LET GO  evie sands ,   the hollies,   linda  ronstadt
ANGEL OF THE MORNING  evie sands,  merrilee rush,  pp arnold, juice newton,  so many others did that song
ANYWAY THAT YOU WANT ME    troggs,  evie sands ........a few others did it too

Read up on Evie's  history.    She has a great voice and is really talented.
She wrote and recorded a few gems of her own such as  I LOVE MAKING LOVE TO YOU  (1975)  which GREGG ALLMAN & CHER  did on their album together in 1977.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 2, 2021)

Some more:


----------



## Gordon (Apr 2, 2021)

Here is one with a bunch of bolted together coppertone Schwinns.


----------

